# The wildlife in and two steps out of my bedroom...



## Tehmwak (Jan 27, 2013)

I took a walk to the power-meter a couple of hours ago... And took my camera for the ride.

This little fella was on the roof inside my room. Just above the door.
1#







I open my door to see...
2#




/sigh

I saw a little bit of movement off to my right;
3#




YAY! Brown thing!
My girlfriend decided to get a better look.









Things were looking up. I looked to my left and about 3 meters away I saw something... Something about the size of a 5cent coin...
4#
















This fellow didn't mind me getting all up close. And as a bonus he was quite cute.

On the walk back to my room (After turning the power back on so I could play on the interwebs again... And so the contents of my fish tank were not soup by the morning) around the back of the house... (Because it started raining horizontally.)
5#









Oh look! The laundry, I see it from my open bedroom door. What's that splashing?
6#








He's in love with the camera.... And he should be.



If you made it this far through my journey I congratulate you. I know it was a mighty quest and I returned lighter, stronger and in general a better person.



Also; Feel free to throw any ID's in if you feel the need. (I could then post the scientific name on the facebook photos and look semi-intelligent. *Sinister laugh*)

Yours faithfully, Tehmwak.


----------



## bohdi13 (Jan 27, 2013)

haha wow , it amazes me how they live among us and how you dont really take notice untill you have a look ...


----------



## brown.snake (Jan 27, 2013)

1 asian house gecko Hemidactylus frenatus.2 Marsh Frog Limnodynastes?. 3 litoria dentata bleating tree frog 4 litoria fallax eastern dwarf tree frog 5 Litoria caerulea Green Tree Frog. ps im not good with frog id's

- - - Updated - - -

others on aps can help you better than i


----------



## Tehmwak (Jan 27, 2013)

brown.snake said:


> 1 asian house gecko Hemidactylus frenatus.2 Marsh Frog Limnodynastes?. 3 litoria dentata bleating tree frog 4 litoria fallax eastern dwarf tree frog 5 Litoria caerulea Green Tree Frog. ps im not good with frog id's
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> others on aps can help you better than i




Yay for names.

Wish I could replace all the asian house geckos around here with natives... (Tell they are AHG because their inner toe-thing has a claw. The native that looks like it doesn't. Correct me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 27, 2013)

Well someones enjoying this weather


----------



## Lachie3112 (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't do geckos but I can do frogs

First frog is either a spotted marsh frog or striped marsh frog, I can't really make out the markings from the photo. So either _Limnodynastes peronii_ or _Limnodynastes tasmaniensis_

Second frog is a Red Tree-frog, can tell from the markings along its nose and down the side of its body _Litoria rubella_ (I think, unsure about the scientific name)

Third frog is a Dwarf Tree-frog. The cream marking under the eye and brown stripe on the snout before the eyes. _Litoria fallax_

I think the fourth frog is also a Red Tree-frog, though can't quite tell from the pictures. _Litoria rubella_

And last frog is a Green Tree-frog. Pretty obvious this one, the happy smile, size, colour. _Litoria caerulea_

Good frogs!


----------



## Cooterpiller (Jan 27, 2013)

*ID*

I can ID that that is my finger in the picture ^_^ Yay!


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jan 28, 2013)

Frogs are so cute and always smiling. Great pics.


----------



## sharky (Jan 28, 2013)

bahahahahahaha: Yay! Brown thing! :lol: That made my day 

Nice pics


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 28, 2013)

That was fabulous! Are there usually so many frogs around? I would love to these them where I live.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats a good array of frogs around the home. 

#2 is a Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peroni) 
#3 is a Bleating Tree Frog (Litoria dentata) 
#4 is an Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog (Litoria fallax) 
#5 is another Bleating Tree Frog (Litoria dentata) 
#6 is a Green Tree Frog (Litoria caerulea)


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 29, 2013)

froggyboy86 said:


> Thats a good array of frogs around the home.
> 
> #2 is a Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peroni)
> #3 is a Bleating Tree Frog (Litoria dentata)
> ...



I agree, #3 and 5 and definatley dentata not rubella


----------



## Tehmwak (Feb 4, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> That was fabulous! Are there usually so many frogs around? I would love to these them where I live.



Usually you only hear them... Except the big couple of Green Tree Frogs that live in the laundry, I see those most days. Its only when there is a big rain that you see so many.


I'd rather be seeing reptiles though. But you can't always get what you want. (There are not even many Asian house geckos...)


----------

